# Format hard drive with linux on it



## darnold

I want to format hard drive that has linux on it. I want to put Windows 2000 on it instead...

I try to use the fdisk command but it locks up on me... Somehow I was able to format hard drive but when I try to install Windows 2000 on it it tells me that it needs to format hard drive again and then it tells me that it cant because of some error... Meaning I think linux is still on it... so how can I get rid of linux all together??

Thanks!


----------



## pincmonkey

I suggest using the WINDOWS cd, and first DELETING ANY PARTITIONS ON THE DRIVE then through the CD installations RE-FORMAT completley and not "quick format" also be sure to format using NTFS file systems (for windoze 2k). make sure your system also meets hardware requirements


----------



## darnold

i tried doing that with the windows cd and it told me that it couldnt format the drive... some error stopped it


----------



## Squashman

You will probably need to do a:

fdisk /mbr

If that dont work, download the hard drive manufacturers disk utilities and do a low level format of the drive.


----------



## darnold

I tried fdisk /mbr and it didnt do anything... just gave me an a:/ prompt... I will see if I can get the hard drive manufacturers disk utilities... Thanks!


----------



## Squashman

> _Originally posted by darnold:_
> *I tried fdisk /mbr and it didnt do anything... just gave me an a:/ prompt... *


That is all it should do. I dont believe it responds back with anything. Because you had Linux on that drive, you needed to change the master boot record.


----------



## michaelk

You do not want to low level format the drive.

USE DOS fdisk and select delete non-DOS partitions.

fdisk /mbr will restore the Master Boot Record but will not delete any partitions.


----------



## swannee

You wont be able to use FDISK or the drives UTILITES disk to do a low level format!!!! youll need to creat a Linux boot disk with the Linux DOS Utilites (FDISK) to remove the patritions as Microsoft can read Linux NFS file system! The only other way I know of is to load Linux and manually partition drive and remove all but the root (/) and the swap file partitions as these are the only one you will be able to remove with Microst FDISK good luck!!!


----------



## lynch

Here's how Bill Gates does it.  
lynch


----------

